# 1990 tx-17 question, please help



## fvnightowl (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all, 
I've been a member here for quite some time, never post but read almost everyday(love this site, member and their boats). My question is this I currently have a boat listed on CL its Massachusetts, Worcester 1990 tx-17 in Webster I have someone who agreed on a price and is now starting to have cold Feet because of what it says in the NADA guide. was wondering if any of you had an extra moment to check it out and let me know what you think. And obviously since its craigslist my list price is a little higher than what I agreed to with this particular buyer. Thank you all for your time. Matt


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 8, 2014)

We need a link to your add.

I have a conscience, if I'm selling a good motor the price will reflect it. When they ask about the price I tell them it's not a deal because it's not a piece of junk. Works well


----------



## Comstocker (Apr 8, 2014)

I think this is the boat he is referring to:

https://worcester.craigslist.org/boa/4401958851.html


----------



## kofkorn (Apr 8, 2014)

I saw that ad when it was posted. It's in good condition, but the age alone will drop the price quite a lot. I think that I would probably expect to pay between $3,000 - $3,250 for something similar. I bought mine about 2 years ago from just northwest of Worcester, and paid $1400 for it. It needed a carb cleaning, but the carpeting was all brand new when I got it. That didn't prevent me from tearing the entire interior out and redoing it, but it would have fished fine for a good 5 years or so. If I was to sell it now, with the complete redo, I would probably list it for $3500 and not sell it for less than $3000. 

Mine is a Pro 17, so it's a step down from the TX-17. Although, all that I've noticed being different is the live well arrangements. 

In the end, it's your boat, and you set the price. If someone else doesn't agree, you'll sit on it for a while. It all depends on how bad you want to get rid of it.

Good luck!


----------



## fvnightowl (Apr 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=347969#p347969 said:


> Comstocker » Tue Apr 08, 2014 3:20 pm[/url]"]I think this is the boat he is referring to:
> 
> https://worcester.craigslist.org/boa/4401958851.html


Yes, that's the posting. Thanks for the input. Well anyways the buyer passed, and apparently thinks I'm an A-hole for trying to sell a $1500 dollar boat (NADA price) for $3500. So I guess its time to move on. I'd sell a kidney for 1500 before I let this boat go for that!


----------



## hawghunters (Apr 8, 2014)

If everyone was selling boats in that shape for 1,500 I certainly would not still be in my 1432 Jon. I agree that 3 grand is about right.


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 8, 2014)

His concern with the NADA is a just one - NADA values are what drive your insurance coverage - so he's looking at a boat with a reasonable market value of $3000-$3500 from what people are saying, but then looking @ the value his insurance will cover and seeing a difference of ~$1,000 (NADA value is ~$2k) that he'll be left out-of-pocket in the event someone steals the boat or something bad happens to it...

It's a hard gap to bridge - made worse with the financing issues in that you're at the top end of what most people seem to have in disposable cash that are interested in late-model boats. I'm having problems selling my 1989 Tracker 1800 TF - same situation, everything is beautiful (now that the clear coat has been re-done), I've got a 55# Terrova trolling motor compatible with the modern I-drive system on it, dual livewells and 150hp outboard that absolutely flies on the water...my NADA is $4,900 - $5,500 and I'm getting plenty of people interested but no-one biting.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 9, 2014)

You could sell that for 4k pretty easy around here

I would of told the guy to piss off. You have a bulletproof rig, especially the motor. Somebody will come along that knows what they are looking at


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like the buyer was wanting to get a nice clean but older boat for a song to me. Seeing an older boat that still looks good/nice/clean/maintained tells me that the boat would probably serve the new owner well, as compared to a similar boat that looks like #$%@, and may not make it home before something needs to be repaired/fixed/replaced. He was looking for a fixer upper, yours is not a fixer upper. It's a let's go fishing boat. GL with sale.


----------



## fvnightowl (Apr 27, 2014)

Well guys, I held off for a few more days, and someone who knew a little bit about boats and motors came along, and, really liked the boat and knew what it was worth. Now please keep the negative comments to yourselves, :wink: I have read some of the discussions about tracker vs. ranger vs. Lowe but I will always be a tracker guy. So without further a due here's the new rig


----------



## rscottp (Apr 27, 2014)

Looks good, new?


----------



## fvnightowl (Apr 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350303#p350303 said:


> rscottp » Sun Apr 27, 2014 11:02 am[/url]"]Looks good, new?


Yes brand new! Seems pretty well built. time will tell


----------



## rscottp (Apr 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350305#p350305 said:


> fvnightowl » 27 Apr 2014, 11:17[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350303#p350303 said:
> ...


Did you get it at the BPS in foxboro?


----------



## fvnightowl (Apr 27, 2014)

No I bought it at Hazard Marine in Webster, MA


----------



## rscottp (Apr 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=350351#p350351 said:


> fvnightowl » 27 Apr 2014, 22:39[/url]"]No I bought it at Hazard Marine in Webster, MA


Glad you bought it from a local guy. Happy fishing!


----------



## turbotodd (May 2, 2014)

I know the deal is done, but here is my take.

NADA is not what sets the price. Neither is Blue book or Black book. The market sets the price. You found that out. That boat would be gone in an hour in this area at $4000. A few days waiting and it might have gotten $4500.


----------

